# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه بالا بردن درصد زیست و فیزیک  کنکوربرای پشت کنکورموندن

## pourya78

یک سال زیست خوندم آخرش تو کنکور 30 درصد زدم واقعا ناراحت و داغونم به خاطرش این یک سال کل سال روش های مختلف امتحان کردم نشد که نشد منابع مختلف و نشد ...
لطفا کسایی که کنکورشونو زیستو بالا زدن بگین که چی کنم چه روشی که امسالمم هدر نره چه کتابی چند ساعت تو هفته و....
 فیزیک هم که کم کاری خودم بود و نرفتن تو مخ . برا فیزیک چی کنم کلاس برم اگه نه چه روشی بخونم با چه کتابی چند ساعت و...


لطفا کمک کنید و رد نشید . خدا خیرتون بده          @*amir.hzF*                            . *WickedSick*

----------


## pourya78

up

----------


## pourya78

??????هیچکس نمیخواد کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فاطمه پورباقر

سلام دوست عزیزاین مقاله روبخون.
سارا همتی: چگونه توانستم زیست را در کنکور، 89.4 درصد بزنم
خیلیااستفاده کردن ونتیجه داده.

----------


## INFERNAL

من خودم فیزیک رو فقط با گاج از 10 درصد رسوندم به 68
فیزیک فقط تست میخواد....یه درسنامه ی کوتاه که مفهوم رو بفهمی و بعدش فقط تست
منابع مختلف لزومی نداره با یه کتابم میشه زیست رو بالای 50 زد...مشکلت میتونه نحوه ی خوندن کتاب درسی،تست زدن،مرور کردن و ... باشه

----------


## pourya78

> من خودم فیزیک رو فقط با گاج از 10 درصد رسوندم به 68
> فیزیک فقط تست میخواد....یه درسنامه ی کوتاه که مفهوم رو بفهمی و بعدش فقط تست
> منابع مختلف لزومی نداره با یه کتابم میشه زیست رو بالای 50 زد...مشکلت میتونه نحوه ی خوندن کتاب درسی،تست زدن،مرور کردن و ... باشه


ممنون فقط برا زیست تو نحوه مطالعه چی کنم براش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## NoBogh

> ??????هیچکس نمیخواد کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟


دیگه از زیست آسون تر برا خوندن نیست

----------


## pourya78

> دیگه از زیست آسون تر برا خوندن نیست


اگه براتون خیلی اسونه بگید ماهم یاد بگیریم !!!!

----------


## NoBogh

> اگه براتون خیلی اسونه بگید ماهم یاد بگیریم !!!!


من کاری که کردم این بود که کتابو باز کردم از صفحه 1 تا آخرین صفحه حفظ کردم درس به درس با درسنامه خیلی سبز و تستاشو حل کردم نکات اضافه ی درسم یاد گرفتم همیشه 50 میزدم یا بیشتر
چون درسش مثل ادبیات نیست که تاریخ ادبیاتو بری از ضمیمه کتاب دربیاری یا معنی لغتاش خارج کتاب باشه یا ریاضی فیزیک که درسنامه لازمه یا شیمی که معلم میخواد یا عربی انگلیسی اینا درسنامه های خود کتاب درسی خیلی بد و بدرد نخوره برای کنکور، ولی زیست تنها درسیه که کتاب خودش بهترین درسنامه است. البته نظر من این بود من که خودم 50 زدم دوستان قوی میترکونن 100 و بالاتر میزنن ولی به 50 بخوای برسی این حرکت جواب میده

----------


## INFERNAL

> ممنون فقط برا زیست تو نحوه مطالعه چی کنم براش ؟؟؟؟


ببین من نمیدونم مشکلت توی چیه
توی زیست تعداد دفعات مرور خیلی مهمه،این روش خوبه که شما هر فصل رو چند قسمت کنی....واسه روز اول یه مقدارش رو از روی کتاب بخونی بعد واسش چندتا دونه تست بزنی که ببینی اون قسمت رو کامل خوندی یا نه...اگه جایی رو بدخوندی دوباره برگردی و اونجا رو بخونی...واسه روز بعد میری قسمت دوم...همین کار رو واسش میکنی ولی آخرش چندتا تستم از قسمت قبل میزنی....همینجوری میری تا فصل تموم شه،بعدش باید کل تستای مربوط به اون فصل رو بزنی و دائما در حال مرور باشی،تا وقتی ام که یه فصل رو کامل یاد نگرفتی نباید بری فصل بعدی...
بعد هرجی نکته از اینور و اونور پیدا کردی باید بیای تو کتاب درسی بنویسی....کلا زیست همیشه باید توی دستت باشه و درحال خوندن باشی....هی مرور و مرور و مرور
اینو به صورت کلی گفتم،نمیدونم مشکل تو چیه،یکی بد کتاب رو میخونه،یکی بد تست میزنه،یکی بد مرور میکنه...همه ی اینا ام میگن هرچی میخونم درصدم بالا نمیره

----------


## pourya78

> ببین من نمیدونم مشکلت توی چیه
> توی زیست تعداد دفعات مرور خیلی مهمه،این روش خوبه که شما هر فصل رو چند قسمت کنی....واسه روز اول یه مقدارش رو از روی کتاب بخونی بعد واسش چندتا دونه تست بزنی که ببینی اون قسمت رو کامل خوندی یا نه...اگه جایی رو بدخوندی دوباره برگردی و اونجا رو بخونی...واسه روز بعد میری قسمت دوم...همین کار رو واسش میکنی ولی آخرش چندتا تستم از قسمت قبل میزنی....همینجوری میری تا فصل تموم شه،بعدش باید کل تستای مربوط به اون فصل رو بزنی و دائما در حال مرور باشی،تا وقتی ام که یه فصل رو کامل یاد نگرفتی نباید بری فصل بعدی...
> بعد هرجی نکته از اینور و اونور پیدا کردی باید بیای تو کتاب درسی بنویسی....کلا زیست همیشه باید توی دستت باشه و درحال خوندن باشی....هی مرور و مرور و مرور
> اینو به صورت کلی گفتم،نمیدونم مشکل تو چیه،یکی بد کتاب رو میخونه،یکی بد تست میزنه،یکی بد مرور میکنه...همه ی اینا ام میگن هرچی میخونم درصدم بالا نمیره


اگه میشه تو این تاپیکم جواب بدید موج آزمون شیمی یا فار آزمون شیمی یا iq شیمی؟؟؟؟(با توجه به سطح سوالات کنکور97)

----------


## INFERNAL

> اگه میشه تو این تاپیکم جواب بدید موج آزمون شیمی یا فار آزمون شیمی یا iq شیمی؟؟؟؟(با توجه به سطح سوالات کنکور97)


همینجا میگم دیه
من فقط فار رو داشتم،ازش خوشم نمیومد...سبک سوالاش یه جوری بود

----------


## Elahe_

برا زيست فقط كتاب درسي و كتاب درسي و كتاب درسي
بخدا هر چي بيشتر خود كتاب درسيو بخوني به نفعته 
تجربه خودمو بذار بگم
من امسال زيست دوم و سوم رو كتاب خيلي تاكيد كردم و بارها و بارها خوندم شايد بيشتر از ٢٠ دور ولي تست زيادي نزدم فقط يه كم الگو كار كردم اونم تقريبا يك سوم تستاشو زدم 
ولي برا پيش بيشتر وقتمو گذاشتم روي تست و ايكيو و زهرمارو...و كتابو ول كردم 
نتيجش چي شد ؟
سر جلسه سوالاي دوم و سوم برام عين اب خوردن بود ( به جز ژنتيك چون اين مورد استثناست و بايد بيشتر تست بزني)و بيشترشونو زدم
ولي از كل سوالايي كه از پيش داده بودن فقط چهار پنج تاشو زدم :Yahoo (21): 

نتيجه : كتاب درسيو تا ميتوني بخور! بعد برو سراغ تست مطمئن باش نتيجه ميگيري

----------

